# Puna Chicory - Deer Preference



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

On a 3/4 acre clover plot which I established this year, I included a pound of puna chicory in my seed mix when I frost-seeded it this March.

After a few examinations, I've only found one single puna chicory leaf that looks like a deer took a bite out of it. The rest of the chicory sits tall and proud in the plot, uneaten by deer. The plot is visited constantly by deer chowing on the clover.

Does puna chicory require some "getting used to"? 

Has anyone here planted this stuff and had deer eat it?

Is deer preference for chicory seasonal?

Of course, there are abundant food sources in the area during the summer for the chicory to have to compete with. The top-preferred deer foods right now, by far, are soybeans (38a of it on my farm alone, and hundreds of acres of it surrounding me) and alfalfa.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

On one of my fields-a small 1/20th of an acre, my 3 week old brassicas are about 1/2 eaten. On most of my other 3 week old brassical/clover plantings lots of plants are eaten down to the stem. All of my clover is being foraged on. My 9 day old oats and rye don't seem to be nibbled on at all yet.

Then there is the chicory. When we had 4 weeks of no rain, and everything else seemed to be shrivling up, it stood tall and proud and continued to grow. During that time the deer seemed to like it, as it was just about the only thing that was bright green and lush, but right now, it appears they like the brassicas and clover much more. In fact, I was wondering why and tasted it about a week ago....it was nasty and bitter! That probably explains everything. I'm real curious if the frost will have an effect on it, but at least it's there for the dry periods(right now were at 9 days with no rain, and none in the forcast). On my property, it certainly doesn't seem to be preferred.

Have you tasted it? Too me, it's by far one of the most bitter forages I have tasted.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

I have tasted it, Jeff. I didn't think it was too bad, but I may have an odd palate; I'm pretty tolerant of bitter greens.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Maybe I need to try some more leaves. It was kind of funny, I was explaining to my 7 year old nephew that deer like, juicy, suculant greens, and gave him a piece of chicory to try to show him how good the stuff tastes. I was surprised when he spit it out in disgust! I tried the remainder of the leaf and it was very bitter. 

On the other hand, some of my brassicas have tasted really good after a frost. Good enough to use for a fancy salad.


----------



## eye1zLotto (Jun 1, 2003)

I'll be anxious to see how chicory works. I am planting a new 4-acre field into Tecomate "50/50", a blend that contains chickory as well a bunch of other seeds. I'm told that this product is the #1, top, all-time best in the history of the universe, greatest fall attractant on the market ever,plus tax (but I'm also the guy who, after spending $1500 on fishing gear, asked the clerk if this stuff catches any fish, he responded by saying to me; "it's already caught the first one!")

Still, not to put all my eggs in one basket, in addition to the 50/50 blend, I have/will plant:

Buck Forage Oats: 4 acres

Giant British Turnips & DW Rape: 2 acres

Tecomate LabLab Plus: 1/2 acre

My credit card: .5 inches 


Eye1


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

That's a lot of acres, hope they do well for you. Let us know what you thought of everything!


----------



## Ed Spin (Mar 20, 2003)

It's interesting to read how you guys get excited about an individual plant and are the deer hitting it. Don't worry about any plant. just plant it. You can't have a too big of a variety, for that's what deer need and all plants have differant nutrition values. The deer will eat the plant that their body tells them they should and they have a sweet tooth, so give them something in your hunting spot that works well as an attractant. You still need to think about their overall nutrition needs throughout the year and that's where you put in forage of a large variety in their feed plots. Some of these plants they might not touch till late winter ,like turnips if they touch them at all. I

If they didn't eat something look at it as if they didn't need it. Plant small amounts of everything you think deer don't like but were told it's good for them like brassicas and keep tabs on what's eaten. Please don't make judgement calls in one year. I have planted forage like plaintain and turnips where deer wouldn't touch for two and three years, but you ought to see them now. 

By the way I have never had a problem with deer going after chicory, soys, corn, sugar beets and freshly planted (August first) clover during the hunting season. These are some of my choices to satisfy their sweet tooth. It is important to plant your hunting spots into corn and or sugar beets in early May and the chicory clover mix and soys brassica mix around the first of August. You can plant long winding strips of corn alondside strips of sugarbeets in the woods or alongside the woods. Corn and sugar beets need sunshine so give them room with a 60 foot wide lane in the woods. sugar beets are fussy and demand good soil and moisture so pick the right spot if you have it. You can add the soys brassica mix or a chicory clover mix strip alonside the already growing corn strip in August. This is just one of many ways to plant attractant food plots for your bow sight.

Keep the fun in hunting!


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

Ed, I have plantain encroaching on my clover field. I was thinking about spraying it, but maybe I should leave it alone.


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

I planted Puna and La Nina(?) chicory (tecomate mix), I have noticed this years fawns have been hammering it. I haven't noticed a whole lot of day/evening activity from more mature deer in the 3 acre plot, not to say they aren't in it at all, but the fawns are in it at all hours and often.

The plot looks great and was easily established, but I agree it tastes like crap, even in 6.8 ph soil!


----------



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

Boy, are we a serious bunch of deer hunters/managers on this site or what! We even taste our own deer food!! LOL 

I'm proud to be a Michigan Sportsman member!  

I love this place.


----------

